# Another rescued baby surprise



## Niamhf

Hi all,

I Skyped home earlier this evening and was chatting to my mother when all of a sudden she holds a TINY baby kitten wrapped in a warm blanket up to the screen to show me. I squealed of course! The poor little darling was so small. My sisters neighbour found her in their garden after she followed the squealing and called out. The tiny fur ball came out from the shed and was cold and starving. There was no sign of a mother or other kittens and her husband wouldn't let her keep it. My 6 year old niece was there at the time and fell in love instantly so the kitten went home with her. That was on Tuesday. My sister is delighted to take the kitten in but they had a family holiday booked overseas for the following day so my mum had to come to the rescue and has been minding the baby cat ever since. She took it to the vet because she noticed it hadn't went to the loo in the 4 days she had it and the vet feels that the kitten is only about 3 weeks old. The vet also said that kittens up until around 5 weeks old need to be stimulated to go to the loo as can't do it themselves - hence why the mothers lick them soooo much! (In all the years we've kept cats I never knew this). So now my mum is at home with a warm wet cotton ball cleaning the kittens bottom every couple of hours to mimic the behaviour of a mother cat and it's working fine. The kitten is getting spoiled rotten with a hot water bottle in a snuggle cat bed and is being fed from a tiny kitten baby bottle! It's the cutest scene to watch ever! 
My niece has called the kitten Twinkle!


----------



## deriksen

That's so great, sounds like little Twinkle got a wonderful new home!


----------



## FaeryBee

*What a wonderful story! Little Twinkle Kitty has now been given the opportunity for a long, healthy and happy life. I'm sure your neice will be thrilled to have her and will shower her with tons of love and attention.

I LOVE happy endings. roud:

P.S. Please ask your Mom to take some pictures and send them to you so you can share them with us.*


----------



## Niamhf

Twinkle


----------



## FaeryBee

Awwwww, Twinkle is ADORABLE!! My sister would be trying to jump through the computer to kitty-nap her if she saw those pictures.

How *wonderful *that your Mom is taking such good care of Twinkle while your sister and her family are on holiday.

You and your mother are definitely my kindred spirits. :grouphug:

I just *love *  Twinkle's precious little kitty face!


----------



## Niamhf

Hahaha I know! I was trying to kitten nap her too through Skype!! She's soooo cute


----------



## StarlingWings

I'm so glad that Twinkle found a forever home who loves her and spoils her! roud:
I'm sure your niece is very excited. I love cats, they're my favorite animal along with birds. 
I must say I squealed when I saw those pictures!! Twinkle (what a perfect name) is absolutely adorable! So glad she's doing well, looking forward to hearing all about her


----------



## aluz

Aww, the little kitten is beyond cute! I'm glad your family has adopted Twinkle.


----------



## Budget baby

What a lovely surprise when I opened this thread, My favourite picture is the close up of Twinkle's precious face
I think your Mum won't want to give her back when the family gets home from their holiday.
Thankyou so much for sharing that lovely story .:budgie:


----------



## Niamhf

StarlingWings said:


> I'm so glad that Twinkle found a forever home who loves her and spoils her! roud:
> I'm sure your niece is very excited. I love cats, they're my favorite animal along with birds.
> I must say I squealed when I saw those pictures!! Twinkle (what a perfect name) is absolutely adorable! So glad she's doing well, looking forward to hearing all about her


Oh I bet she is! I haven't been talking to them at as they are on holidays. So funny I literally jumped when my mum first surprised me with her!



aluz said:


> Aww, the little kitten is beyond cute! I'm glad your family has adopted Twinkle.


I know she's a gorgeous little thing. I've no idea what could have happened to her though. My family have a long history if adopting strays and injured or homeless animals. The neighbours always come to us if they find any creature in need of a temporary or permanent home



Pretty boy said:


> What a lovely surprise when I opened this thread, My favourite picture is the close up of Twinkle's precious face
> I think your Mum won't want to give her back when the family gets home from their holiday.
> Thankyou so much for sharing that lovely story .:budgie:


I know I said exactly that to her too!! My parents are so funny, when I was growing up they always pretended not to like the cats but they actually make the most fuss over them! My 14 year old cat passed away last year and there hasn't been a cat in the house since then so it will be interesting to see the developments here although I'm sure my niece will demand her kitten back!!


----------



## RavensGryf

Oh! So cute and cuddly ! I'm glad this adorable little kitty was rescued and now has a chance at a good future ahead.

I had no idea that the mother cat MUST stimulate the kittens to go to the bathroom, or else they can't. So if they don't have a mom (or human to do it) they'd die? Wow, did not know that!


----------



## Niamhf

I didn't either and we've kept cats my whole life but just never adopted one so young without having a surrogate to help out. I've no idea if she would have died - it probably wouldnt have been a good outcome I suppose. I'm glad she's safe now though


----------



## DanielTheLion

Twinkle is beautiful!! I'm glad she has found her home  I think she should come and live with Angel (and Luna!)


----------



## Kate C

Ohhhh that is so cute. And she is a tortoise shell colour too. That has always been my favourite colour with cats. And tortoise shells are always females, for some reason it is nearly impossible to get a male. I am so glad your mother is looking after her. She looks so healthy too and is really enjoying that bottle.


----------



## Niamhf

DanielTheLion said:


> Twinkle is beautiful!! I'm glad she has found her home  I think she should come and live with Angel (and Luna!)


Haha I don't think my niece will part with her too easily! 



Kate C said:


> Ohhhh that is so cute. And she is a tortoise shell colour too. That has always been my favourite colour with cats. And tortoise shells are always females, for some reason it is nearly impossible to get a male. I am so glad your mother is looking after her. She looks so healthy too and is really enjoying that bottle.


Yes the bottle feeding is so cute. My mum also said that she's a very intelligent kitten


----------

